# Hedgehog Cafe (Thoughts?)



## WanderingQuill (Oct 29, 2016)

Just stumbled upon this Youtube video about a Hedgehog Cafe in Japan and instantly thought it was a very bad idea.

Link: 




Poor hedgies had to wake up just to entertain customers.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

This has been brought up before.


----------



## WanderingQuill (Oct 29, 2016)

Seeing 3 hedgehogs in that small aquarium. I guess they were cold that's why they were cuddling and one hedgehog on the top got pricked because the one taking the video woke up the one on the bottom. Sad.


----------



## WanderingQuill (Oct 29, 2016)

Update on the Hedgehog Cafe:
Saw Tina Yong's video on her visit and wow, people on her channel knows the struggles of a hedgehog.


----------

